# Cesar teaches a dog to sit - *with treats* and a clicker!



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Teaching Sit | www.cesarsway.com

there's a whole pile of the usual mystic hooey as a lead-in, about packs & leaders &... 
just go to the last 2 paragraphs. :thumbup: *it's a miracle!... > Click! < 'Good HUMAN, Cesar!'...*


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:I think your post is rather funny :lol::lol::lol: Angie2011


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:I think your post is rather funny :lol::lol::lol:


hey, this is *historic* stuff, Angie! :thumbup1: i think this may be the *first* time that he taught 
a dog *to do something,* rather than Not To Do something. :thumbup: yippee!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:lol::lol:Maybe a step in the right direction  do you think he could teach a dog to sing a check! :lol:  Angie x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a miracle . Doesn't he normally yank them into position by a choke chain or shove them into position. Thought he didn't train dogs and that's why he brought in the animal trainer for the dallie puppy


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> It's a miracle . Doesn't he normally yank them into position by a choke chain
> or shove them into position. Thought he didn't train dogs and that's why he brought in the animal trainer
> for the Dal-puppy


it *was,* it *was!...* he had a Hollywood clicker-trainer teach the Dal-pup at the firehouse 
to drop-and-roll for children's safety programs. 
maybe he learned something from Ian, eh?... :thumbup: he still natters on about pack-drivel, 
but Rome wasna built in a day - it's progress! good to see a happy change. :thumbsup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> it *was,* it *was!...* he had a Hollywood clicker-trainer teach the Dal-pup at the firehouse
> to drop-and-roll for children's safety programs.
> maybe he learned something from Ian, eh?... :thumbup: he still natters on about pack-drivel,
> but Rome wasna built in a day - it's progress! good to see a happy change. :thumbsup:


Well, it is very worrying, don't you think? Because if the Almighty Dog Whisperer were to do some studying and get himself up to date, before you know it, the whole viewing public will be thinking that he invented positive reinforcement training.

Good for the dogs, not good for the gullible public


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is progress and it's great to see :thumbup: well done Cesar. At least it might encourage some people to give it a go


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> It is progress and it's great to see :thumbup: well done Cesar. At least it might encourage some people to give it a go


Oh, I agree. I would just hate to see him take the credit for what has been going on for years by more enlightened folk. I suppose if it is for the good of the dogs, I will cheer him on. I shall reserve judgement though, till I see him try to sort out an aggressive dog using these methods:frown:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

True he claims credit for being calm and the whole exercise, discipline affection thing just wait until he starts trying to say he invented clicker training rather than Skinner and then Karen Pryor


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel?

I hope so


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I shall reserve judgment though, till I see him try to sort out an aggressive dog
> using these methods :frown:


i will be _over the moon!_ if he uses DS/CC for an aggro dog. 
:thumbup: that would be simply terrific - better than Dutch-apple pie!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No the "red-zone" dogs must be alpha-rolled damn it they're dominating their humans . Even the poor boerboel who had had no socialisation and little exercise and was locked in it's kennel apart from a few times a week


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, I agree. I would just hate to see him take the credit for what has been going on for years by more enlightened folk. I suppose if it is for the good of the dogs, I will cheer him on. I shall reserve judgement though, till I see him try to sort out an aggressive dog using these methods:frown:


Oh give the man a break - he's damned if he does and he's damned if he doesn't! 

Perhaps working with Ian Dunbar has done some good, thus proving "you can teach an old trainer new tricks"! There is a lot of what that guy says that is common sense, unforunately there's also a lot of people out there who try to copy and do it very badly, those kind of people will ultimately always get it wrong regardless of who they take advice from - pure idiots!!

It beggers belief how some people (even on shows like "it's me or the dog") don't have the first clue how to correct some behaviours - probably the same kind who also have rotten kids!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> i will be _over the moon!_ if he uses DS/CC for an aggro dog.
> :thumbup: that would be simply terrific - better than Dutch-apple pie!


If Cesar gives up all the dominance crap I won't give a hoot if people start to think he invented clicker training/positive methods.

I've always thought that if he did see the light, he'd be a bloody good trainer - he is good at noticing changes in body language - even though he completely misinterprets it 99.9% of the time - and his timing and reactions are good.

Fingers crossed his next book will be called "Cesar Changes His Way" :thumbup:

Not sure I'll hold my breath though...

On a completely unrelated subject - what exactly IS Dutch Apple Pie? Do the apples have to be Dutch? And what's "Pie A La Mode"? I've often wondered.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but so what? :confused1: I think you lot over react on him far too much


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's not just you, and I agree about over reacting. There are some things I wouldn't allow to be used on a dog of mine - like dragging a dog upstairs by it's neck, especially as it was a St Bernard and a very heavy breed but on the whole I like most of his methods and can see beyond the prong collars. Again many people on his shows have let their dogs run rings round them and by the time he see's them are totally out of control, most are viscious and not only to other dogs but to their owners too.

It just amazes me how these people don't see it coming and try to correct before it escalates. :


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Maybe it's just me but so what? :confused1: I think you lot over react on him far too much


*Some people will never be happy unless they can still find fault or moan about someone.*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Maybe it's just me but so what? :confused1: I think you lot over react on him far too much


So what? is because we have never seen him teach a dog to DO anything before, only bullied it into not doing something. This is a huge breakthrough in his attitude, that is so what.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Considering how much some of you hate him I find it amusing how you can't stop watching him. I don't like Coronation Street and guess what.....I never tune in - simples!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Considering how much some of you hate him I find it amusing how you can't stop watching him. I don't like Coronation Street and guess what.....I never tune in - simples!!!!


I don't watch him; I've seen enough. One shock collar was enough for me, let alone the St Bernard. Coronation Street is not harming anyone, is it? DW is.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't watch him; I've seen enough. One shock collar was enough for me, let alone the St Bernard. Coronation Street is not harming anyone, is it? DW is.


So you are commenting on old episodes then  not all have shock collars and i've seen Vic Stilwell remove them in her current USA series, as I have done CM but her dogs are never as aggressive as the ones he deals with. Many owners out there use them and use them incorretly, which is even worse than in the hands of a knowledgable person.

Whatever you do, don't watch Animal Cops USA - now that *is* real cruelty!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> So you are commenting on old episodes then  not all have shock collars and i've seen Vic Stilwell remove them in her current USA series, as I have done CM but her dogs are never as aggressive as the ones he deals with. Many owners out there use them and use them incorretly, which is even worse than in the hands of a knowledgable person.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't watch Animal Cops USA - now that *is* real cruelty!


He has used shock collars for things which did not need them, like trying to stop a dog from chasing a cat. He has not only used them but suggested them. Victoria Stilwell always does get rid of them, along with choke chains, prong collars and electric static mats and electric fencing. I have seen her deal with really aggressive dogs as well, but it hadn't been wound up to be even more aggressive before they started filming.

Old episodes, new episodes, what's the difference? Somebody tell me he has learnt dog body language and knows what he is doing nowadays, I might watch. Not otherwise. He has used cruel methods in the past, that is enough to tell me he is not a doglover.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Considering how much some of you hate him I find it amusing how you can't stop watching him. I don't like Coronation Street and guess what.....I never tune in - simples!!!!


*:lol: simple is as simple does,,,Forest Gump..:lol::lol::thumbup:*


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> He has used shock collars for things which did not need them, like trying to stop a dog from chasing a cat. He has used cruel methods in the past, that is enough to tell me he is not a doglover.


I have used a syringe filled with water to stop Flynn from chasing my cat, some may find that extremme but it's better than letting him tear my cat to peices! Cat lovers would probably toally agree with his method if i meant their cat would remain alive! You have to balance out the cat in these scenerios too, some people love their cats just as much as their dogs.

I wouldn't use a shock collar under any circumstances but then even my Mals with their high prey drive are not as crazy as some of those dogs - my poor Mickey Finn wouldn't stand a chance in one of those houses!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I have used a syringe filled with water to stop Flynn from chasing my cat, some may find that extremme but it's better than letting him tear my cat to peices! Cat lovers would probably toally agree with his method if i meant their cat would remain alive! You have to balance out the cat in these scenerios too, some people love their cats just as much as their dogs.
> 
> I wouldn't use a shock collar under any circumstances but then even my Mals with their high prey drive are not as crazy as some of those dogs - my poor Mickey Finn wouldn't stand a chance in one of those houses!


A water spray is unpleasant for the dog, might distract the dog, might stop him from doing it again, but it is not going to cause him neck damage is it? I also love cats and would find some way to stop a dog from chasing one of mine, but I would not resort to this. The long term effect would be to make the dog think that the cat is causing his pain and consequently he will kill the cat given half a chance.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I watch all TV dog training shows and read the 'stars' books. I want to know what my clients are exposed to. It also allows me to critically evaluate what goes on on TV. I'm not a fan of any of the ones that are available to me here (I think thats about 7 different shows?).


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> ...completely unrelated subject - what exactly IS Dutch Apple Pie? [must] the apples... be Dutch?
> And what's "Pie A La Mode"?


Dutch-Apple Pie has a deep-dish filling & confectioner's sugar icing drizzled over the upper crust;

pie A'la Mode is any pie served with ice-cream on the side. [usually vanilla] 
the pie is typically warmed before serving, so warm-pie, chilly ice-cream, 
& texture contrasts [flaky crust, soft custard or toothy fruit VS smooth dairy, etc].


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Like as Tripod wrote, we have an interest in keeping up with what Mr Millan is doing so we can be better informed about what people are watching and, dare I say it, believing. This is our field. Just in the same way any good Athiest will understand the arguments for religion. They will not just ignore religion entirely.

I think Millan will be secretly quite uncomfortable with the whole dog behaviour debate at the moment because he is receiving more and more criticism nowadays. Maybe not from the average owner but from all ethologists around the world.

On the subject of his body langauge reading skills, my friend sent me a clip called 'Uncaging Cotton' on youtube (see below) where, after telling us that he was being dominant towards an 'aggressive' dog by looming over the top (which in actuality he was making the dog more uncomfortable signalled by the barking and growling and host of calming signals), he took the dog out and claimed that the paw raise was a sign of predation. No Cesar- the paw raise was a sign of stress and anxiety after being loomed over for the past minute and a half and been given direct eye contact. I can comfortably say that that dog was not overly aggressive anyway, just unsure and a bit afraid, and I would feel quite comfortable opening that door and letting the dog greet me in its own time. If Cesar sat down, made no eye contact and gave some food everytime the dog was calm and non-vocal, it would be a much more positive session for the dog and a real bond may begin to be made.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I've watched him use calming signals with fear aggressive dogs before, he just didn't tell the owners what he was doing - maybe it might have spoiled his 'magic' effect?

I really don't care if he lays claim to more positive training methods as long as he uses them. Obviously all the backlash is having an effect! Yay! Too many people think he is a dog god and believe every word he says, hopefully if he changes they'll change too. Although I'm sure there will be people that liked the 'old' Cesar better and might miss his almighty awthaw-ty. <-that's supposed to be a la Southpark, but I think I've messed it up. 

The other day at the park we were leaving as another dog and owner got out of their car. I watched this owner jerk the leash and poke her dog several times - why? because it was looking at my dog. Poor thing wasn't even pulling or straining on the leash, just looking (my Biscuit was indeed pulling a bit in his/her direction  ). I don't even want to talk to people like that.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> I've watched him use calming signals with fear aggressive dogs before,
> he just didn't tell the owners what he was doing - maybe it might have spoiled his 'magic' effect?


can U name an episode, Jonesy?

i've never seen him use 'calming signals', and he seems never to recognize them when dogs display them; 
he referred to a paw-raise [which appeases or solicits, & is a hangover from puphood] as *dumbinance*! 
i don't think he could list any  let alone 'use' them. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish I could, but I don't watch it often. There was one where they were keeping the dog in a pen and the owner's boyfriend was terrified and had been bitten. Cesar went in in a curved walk (I only recognize that one now!) and sat with his back to the dog.

Another I saw him go stand beside a dog and overact a yawn, clearly a signal.

And when he was doing his Canadian tour he visited a Toronto news station that I watch (CP24), they do a pet phone in show and were bringing out dogs up for adoption. He'd stand sideways, hands in pockets and let the dog approach him. Of course one of them he labeled dominant and possibly aggressive, so I'm sure it wasn't adopted.  I looked for it on youtube, but it's not there.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw him with a nervous french bulldog it had resorted to snapping when people got in it's face because they had corrected him for growling yet still insisted on kissing him and sticking their faces up to him. He sat away from the bulldog facing away and let it come to him. Same with the white terrier mix that was scared of men but that time he used food


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> ...one where they were keeping the dog in a pen and the owner's boyfriend was terrified
> and had been bitten. Cesar went in in a curved walk (I only recognize that one now!) and sat with his back to the dog.


the dog was a stray who showed up at their house, the woman named him Boyfriend cuz he loved her F dog, 
and he took a serious dislike to HER [the owner's] boyfriend, who arrived months/years later? 
i saw that one - he did the usual overpower the dog to get respect B-S. 
turning his back and sitting by the pen was just [IMO] more theatrics - it also served the purpose 
of getting the barking, charging dog to shut-up & sniff him, so they could talk over less noise. 
it was drama & distraction, all in one. :thumbup:


Jonesey said:


> Another I saw him go stand beside a dog and overact a yawn, clearly a signal.


don't recall seeing that - perhaps it was a fall-2009 or 2010 or 2011 episode? 
i've seen everything to the END of August 2009 - nothing since. 


Jonesey said:


> ...[during] his Canadian tour he visited a Toronto news station that I watch (CP24),
> they do a pet phone-in show and [brought] dogs [who were adoptable].
> He'd stand sideways, hands in pockets and let the dog approach him. Of course one of them he labeled
> dominant and possibly aggressive, so I'm sure it wasn't adopted.  I looked for it on youtube, but it's not there.


bummer! i'd like to see that.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> ...with a nervous French Bulldog, [who] had resorted to snapping when people got in [the dog's] face -
> they had [punished] him for growling, yet still insisted on kissing him and sticking their faces up to him.
> He sat away from the bulldog facing away and let it come to him.
> Same with the white terrier mix that was scared of men, but that time he used food


nope - i don't recall the Frenchie, & the only times i ever saw him attempt food [twice, i think], the dog was already 
insanely over threshold, and he basically said, _"see? food doesn't work..."_, or words to that effect.

i would have remembered him trying to counter-condition a scared dog with food!  
the little white dog i recall him trying to feed treats was terrified of the outdoors - he dragged [her?] down the street, 
then tried to give her treats - which she had zero interest in, she JUST wanted to get back home - she was 
totally freaked-out, shaking and pulling for home like a 12-pound marine tugboat.

the episodes U recall may have been since Sept 1st, 2009 - anything after that, i've missed. 
[well, not really *missed* :lol: but i have not seen them.]


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> Some people will never be happy unless they can still find fault or moan about someone.


oh, piffle.  the whole *point* of this thread was that we finally found something to praise! 
U did read it, before posting?  _he taught a dog to *do* something - vs forever *stop* something._


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The frenchie was one of the newer episodes. His owner ran a hair salon so everyone that came in look at the cute wittle dog and it was getting stressed obviously. The terrier mix he offered food in the house I think


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The Frenchie was one of the newer episodes. His owner ran a hair salon so everyone that came in look at the cute wittle dog and it was getting stressed obviously. The terrier mix he offered food in the house I think


ah, i see - gee, maybe he *did* learn some new-bits from all those other trainers! 
gosh, i hope so. 'More teaching, less punishing', would be terrific.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It wasn't the UK episodes but one of the newer series. He told them that they had caused the snapping by ignoring that the dog was stressed out, actually said they had missed the signs something he frequently does, then when they told it off for growling they had basically made it resort to snapping. Sat just outside where it was uncomfortable and moved closer slowly when it relaxed.
The terrier mix he sat there ignored her with food in his hand talking to the owner. Gave her food when she came up to him for a little while eventually had her paws on his arm to try and get the food. It was nice to see


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> oh, piffle.  the whole *point* of this thread was that we finally found something to praise!
> U did read it, before posting?  _he taught a dog to *do* something - vs forever *stop* something._


And did it in a very sarcastic way!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> It wasn't the UK episodes but one of the newer series. *He told them that they had caused the snapping by ignoring that the dog was stressed out, actually said they had missed the signs something he frequently does, then when they told it off for growling they had basically made it resort to snapping.* Sat just outside where it was uncomfortable and moved closer slowly when it relaxed.
> The terrier mix he sat there ignored her with food in his hand talking to the owner. Gave her food when she came up to him for a little while eventually had her paws on his arm to try and get the food. It was nice to see


What? he actually told the owners why the dog was snapping? He didn't immediately declare it was domination? I have never seen him tell the owners it was their fault before.

Hail Caesar:eek6:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He actually told them the dog was snapping because they kept getting in it's face and ignoring stress signals I know I could hardly believe it either. Although why he then went on to tie cans full of stones to one of his pitbulls and have the frenchie follow him around . I think it might have been dog reactive but why that would work I have no idea


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> He actually told them the dog was snapping because they kept getting in it's face and ignoring stress signals I know I could hardly believe it either. Although why he then went on to tie cans full of stones to one of his pitbulls and have the frenchie follow him around . I think it might have been dog reactive but why that would work I have no idea


Perhaps in the first case a proper behaviourist had been there first and told him what to say:lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Or he's learning and that is a good thing. Like someone said to me if you were training a dog and it was making good steps like that you would be praising and treating it. Ok you can't give a human a bit of liver cake or whatever but still it was a good thing to see as was the cocker spaniel last week :thumbup: Wasn't so impressed with last night's though. The more he sees food works and other methods work the more he'll use them hopefully


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Or he's learning and that is a good thing. Like someone said to me if you were training a dog and it was making good steps like that you would be praising and treating it. Ok you can't give a human a bit of liver cake or whatever but still it was a good thing to see as was the cocker spaniel last week :thumbup: Wasn't so impressed with last night's though. The more he sees food works and other methods work the more he'll use them hopefully


I wonder if you could mail him some liver cake? 

Address Information:

Cesar Millan, Inc.
(Company)
P.O. Box 1749
Burbank, CA 91507
USA


----------

